# ESPN Classic



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I was looking through some past threads and didn't see this discussed in great detail (if I missed it, my apologies). ESPN Classic is part of Choice Xtra which entails an additional monthly fee for the 40 someodd channels that are included with that package. Those of you who have been longtime subscribers like myself can probably remember the days when Classic was part of the Sports package.

At that time, I had no objection to paying extra for this channel because I loved watching the old rebroadcasts of sporting events, etc. that were the hallmark of that channel. Then, ESPN acquires the channel and it starts to take on more of a flavor of that network. The position of the channel moved from the 600's to its current location of 208.

I have just noticed that Classic no longer broadcasts the old events like it once did. I accidentally found this at Wikipedia about Classic:


> In a cost-cutting move, the schedule (as of February 20, 2007) is largely composed of ESPN original programming, highlighting sports such as poker, bowling, and bass fishing, with less emphasis on re-airing classic games of major-league sports such as National Basketball Association, National Hockey League, Major League Baseball, and National Collegiate Athletic Association games. (Arena Football was added in March 2007 as part of the new TV contract between the league and ESPN.)


With that being said, I do have a major objection to paying extra for this channel based on this (if it is true). There's only so much bowling, poker, Stump the Schwab and fishing rebroadcasts I can take!!!! I doubt D* would ever dump Classic, but if there were ever a case for dropping it, here it is.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

AMike said:


> I was looking through some past threads and didn't see this discussed in great detail (if I missed it, my apologies). ESPN Classic is part of Choice Xtra which entails an additional monthly fee for the 40 someodd channels that are included with that package. Those of you who have been longtime subscribers like myself can probably remember the days when Classic was part of the Sports package.
> 
> At that time, I had no objection to paying extra for this channel because I loved watching the old rebroadcasts of sporting events, etc. that were the hallmark of that channel. Then, ESPN acquires the channel and it starts to take on more of a flavor of that network. The position of the channel moved from the 600's to its current location of 208.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that channel used to be something I watched a lot -- when its programming matched its name. Now it's just a waste, and I can't even remember the last time I tuned to it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

ESPN 8 here we come!
I didn't even mind when they had reruns of the White Shadow.


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

they used to show old ESPN Nascar Races. back when ESPN first started broadcasting Nascar races.now some of those old races appear on some of the RSN network such as FSN


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, it's too bad what's happening to ESPN Classic.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

ESPN should just drop the word "classic" from it's title as the network often airs _live_ college football and basketball games.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

AMike said:


> I was looking through some past threads and didn't see this discussed in great detail (if I missed it, my apologies). ESPN Classic is part of Choice Xtra which entails an additional monthly fee for the 40 someodd channels that are included with that package. Those of you who have been longtime subscribers like myself can probably remember the days when Classic was part of the Sports package.
> 
> At that time, I had no objection to paying extra for this channel because I loved watching the old rebroadcasts of sporting events, etc. that were the hallmark of that channel. Then, ESPN acquires the channel and it starts to take on more of a flavor of that network. The position of the channel moved from the 600's to its current location of 208.
> 
> ...


Basically you're stuck because of contract. ESPN wants lots of eyeballs.


----------



## lagarrucha (Jun 7, 2007)

AMike said:


> I was looking through some past threads and didn't see this discussed in great detail (if I missed it, my apologies). ESPN Classic is part of Choice Xtra which entails an additional monthly fee for the 40 someodd channels that are included with that package. Those of you who have been longtime subscribers like myself can probably remember the days when Classic was part of the Sports package.
> 
> At that time, I had no objection to paying extra for this channel because I loved watching the old rebroadcasts of sporting events, etc. that were the hallmark of that channel. Then, ESPN acquires the channel and it starts to take on more of a flavor of that network. The position of the channel moved from the 600's to its current location of 208.
> 
> ...


That was a great channel at one time.


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

lagarrucha said:


> That was a great channel at one time.


_Yes it was back in the "Classic Sports Network" days._


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

The channel has never been better since they added American Gladiators!


----------



## Dan Serafini (Feb 6, 2007)

they have to bring back that show with the two brothers who goofed on Superstars, etc.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have moved this from the DirecTV area to here.

As it is more about the content of the channel... then the fact it is in a different tier on DirecTv (then it was before). No mater what the carry you have to pay for the channel.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Dan Serafini said:


> they have to bring back that show with the two brothers who goofed on Superstars, etc.


_Cheap Seats_ with Randy and Jason Sklar is back in the ESPN Classic lineup, just reruns, no new eps. My faves are _Kiana's Flex Appeal_ and _Getting Fit with Denise Austin_ in the 7-8AM EST block Weekdays. I don't need Sports highlights in a constant loop, once does quite nicely, thanks, then make room for eye candy.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

AMike said:


> I was looking through some past threads and didn't see this discussed in great detail (if I missed it, my apologies). ESPN Classic is part of Choice Xtra which entails an additional monthly fee for the 40 someodd channels that are included with that package. Those of you who have been longtime subscribers like myself can probably remember the days when Classic was part of the Sports package.
> 
> At that time, I had no objection to paying extra for this channel because I loved watching the old rebroadcasts of sporting events, etc. that were the hallmark of that channel. Then, ESPN acquires the channel and it starts to take on more of a flavor of that network. The position of the channel moved from the 600's to its current location of 208.
> 
> ...


I think this boils down to many of the major sports have gone to there own channels (NFL Net, NHL, NBA Tv) and are using there own material exclusively........

They would be competing with ESPN classic if they provided the rights. I rarely watch ESPN Classic anymore........But I will say here lately I have been watching classic AWA Wrestling !!!

Takes me back to my teenage years watching King Kong Brody, The Road Warrirors, Zbysko, Bockwinkel, Stan Hansen....Etc......Good Stuff!


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

What stinks is that ESPN is using classic to show decidedly UN-classic NIT games. My team is Nebraska, I pay for the sports package, yet I can't watch their game tomorrow night b/c I don't have Choice Xtra (and don't want to switch as I'm grandfathered at the old price). I wouldn't even mind if they'd replay the game later on the U (no dice).

Classic once was one of my favorites, but now that I'm an HD snob and the programming has been castrated, I haven't missed it until this game.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

ESPN Classic has gone down hill. I used to enjoy watching the old NASCAR races. Back when it was real, not this follow the leader crap there is now. Pretty sad ESPN is reduced to poker and billiards and ESPN Classic is reduced to 'classic' poker and billiards from 2006 and 2007.


----------



## johndeere1997 (Apr 5, 2008)

They might as well rename it ESPN3!


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

here i thought the title of the thread was chris berman's rant on espn from several years back .....he really is an ass .....check it out on you tube if you never have seen it ....


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

FavreJL04 said:


> _Yes it was back in the "Classic Sports Network" days._


I actually have a tape of the 1968 UCLA-Houston 'Game of the Century' that I recorded off the early days of this channel. Now that is a real classic.


----------



## ShawnDHill (Nov 14, 2007)

johndeere1997 said:


> They might as well rename it ESPN3!


My thoughts exactly


----------

